# On Being Happy.........



## Guest (Nov 8, 2002)

How to Be Happy!Don't ever stop dreaming your dreams;they're a very essential part of you.Do whatever you can to make them areality by the course you take,the plans you make,and all the things you do.Don't dwell on past mistakes;leave yesterday behind you ---along with any of its problems,worries, and doubts.Do realize you can't change the past,but just ahead is the future ---and you can do something about that.Don't try to accomplish everything at once;life can be difficult enough ---without adding frustration to the list.Do travel one step at a time,and reach for one goal at a time.That's the way to find outwhat real accomplishment is.Don't be afraid to do the impossible,even if others don't think you'll succeed.Do remember that history is filled withincredible accomplishments of those whowere foolish enough ..... to believe.Don't forget that there are so manythings that are wonderful, rare,and unique about you.And do remember that if you can searchwithin and find a smile .....that smile will always be a reflectionof the way people feel ..... about YOU!Author Unknown







Evie


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Nice poem, thanks.







Personally though I don't shoot for happiness necessarily. (This is probably a semantics thing with me.) My goal is usually "Contentment" ie: Being comfortable in my own skin.







BQ


----------



## BuzWeaver (Dec 9, 2002)

Hi, just testing my profile cofig


----------



## BuzWeaver (Dec 9, 2002)

Humm.


----------



## BuzWeaver (Dec 9, 2002)

Test.


----------



## BuzWeaver (Dec 9, 2002)

Sorry about your theard Essence about your thread some sites have NT Test Threads to check settings with.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)




----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Great post...enjoyed it, and intend to try to apply it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

No prob, Buz. Glad you dropped in.







Evie


----------

